# Which mobile for a housewife?



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there - I'm planning to get a mobile soon and I'm not sure which to get, as a housewife. I want a pay as you go, and I saw one on offer at carrefour for 99 dirhams - sounds pretty good to me, but I'm not up on the du vs. etisalat pricing.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you asking which piece of hardware, or which network operator?


What make / model of phone are you looking at?

It is just for calls / sms or will you want email / quality camera / music playeer / navigation etc. etc. etc?




Canadian Mum said:


> Hi there - I'm planning to get a mobile soon and I'm not sure which to get, as a housewife. I want a pay as you go, and I saw one on offer at carrefour for 99 dirhams - sounds pretty good to me, but I'm not up on the du vs. etisalat pricing.
> 
> Can anyone help?


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Are you asking which piece of hardware, or which network operator?
> 
> 
> What make / model of phone are you looking at?
> ...


I'm really just looking for a phone for calls - local. I'm not so much worried about the physical phone as the plan/network. Sorry, I think my original question was quite misleading.


----------



## DubaiNewby (Feb 20, 2011)

Canadian Mum said:


> Hi there - I'm planning to get a mobile soon and I'm not sure which to get, as a housewife. I want a pay as you go, and I saw one on offer at carrefour for 99 dirhams - sounds pretty good to me, but I'm not up on the du vs. etisalat pricing.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hi,

If you are looking for a better coverage and service quality, it would be etisalat. 
But if you are looking for pricing, Du is slightly better.. I know someone who had 
Du initially, then he had to dump it for etisalat. Du has alot of out of coverage areas and more call drops. 

By the way, I just relocated from Canada (Calgary) recently because of my husband's work. Anyway, I hope you enjoy your stay in Dubai.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

if it just for pay as you go local calls there is not alot in it between DU or Etisalat. You can buy the Sim cards at various locations and it is easy to get top ups for both.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Canadian Mum said:


> I'm really just looking for a phone for calls - local. I'm not so much worried about the physical phone as the plan/network. Sorry, I think my original question was quite misleading.



Ah, ok no worries.

I'm pretty up on the handset side of things but not yet resident in Dubai so can't give first hand info on networks.

Anecdotaly at least it seems from other posts on this forum that Etisalat have better coverage / quality network than Du.


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

DubaiNewby said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are looking for a better coverage and service quality, it would be etisalat.
> But if you are looking for pricing, Du is slightly better.. I know someone who had
> ...


Hey - I'm from Calgary too - just got here too.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i have been using both du and etisalat for the past yr and can safely say that DU is much better than Etisalat. I don't know how the marketing for Etisalat has ingrained the whole "we have better coverage idea" in everyone's head but its simply not true. In fact when I go to certain areas, i often don't have coverage on my Etisalat fone

Plus, since ur just making local calls, the whole second rate makes Du a much more affordable option.


----------



## addyj672 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think simple one is better. To much function can be problem for using. But Ladies mobiles have different look. I think it is better to take her out while buying a mobile.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Is anyone considering a BlackBerry?....I know Etisalate are running specials as of now....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got a blackberry. Can not say that the specials are exactly specials though... but such is life in Dubai. 

Anyhow, highly recommend. I now am connected to family and anyone with a blackberry is able to message me from back home. Someone said there is an application that also allows you to talk to anyone with an iphone. Free unlimited plan for the messengers at ?? I think 49 dirhams??? is wonderful!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I got a blackberry. Can not say that the specials are exactly specials though... but such is life in Dubai.
> 
> Anyhow, highly recommend. I now am connected to family and anyone with a blackberry is able to message me from back home. Someone said there is an application that also allows you to talk to anyone with an iphone. Free unlimited plan for the messengers at ?? I think 49 dirhams??? is wonderful!


...and on top, I think it can chat with anyone that has an msn messenger account from anywhere in the world for the same flat fee......hourrah for my wife !!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I love my bb here!! Du has a very good scheme too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can find used ones off dubizzle.

I got mine off amazon. Refurbished and was 43$/158dirhams. Is a 3 year old model. Came and was like new with only one ding on the case. 

For anyone here, housewife probly more so, it is heaven in a phone to be able to connect with friends and family on the go


----------

